# Which President...



## Fudgey (Dec 25, 2013)

...do you think would make the worst porn star?

I was going to go with Nixon, but with a name like Tricky Dick I figure he would get porn points for a cool porn name. Then I thought about Jimmy Carter, too much of a gentlemen to be a effective porn star. Then I decided on Reagan. He was pretty old by the time he got into office and I can't imagine he was a stud in the sack at that point.

What do you folks think?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 25, 2013)

Only you Fudge Master.

Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

Since Barry is terrible at everything else I am going to assume he is terrible at sex also...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 25, 2013)

I would speculate that Hillary would be pretty bad too...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 26, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> I would speculate that Hillary would be pretty bad too...


But being married to slick willie, Hillary might know a few interesting moves.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 27, 2013)

Reagan had the acting background though.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't put Barry in charge of online distribution, whatever you do.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd say it would be the one in the wheelchair.

...... was that insensitive of me?


----------

